
Ask HN: What do you want from your presentation software? - parris
We&#x27;re doing a little bit of research on what people think about the current state of presentation software. We see some opportunities, but would love to hear where others think the problems lie. Feel free to comment below, or if you&#x27;re so inclined filling out this survey would be really nice - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;XNZNJFW
======
LarryMade2
Text with a separate fill/outline for the font (not word art as the font
proportions usually are distorted) This would be useful for subtitling, Chroma
keyed video presentation work.

Getting arcade-like text effects. Most presentation effects are pretty basic
(boring), they generate a text block and then just shove it into place (or
dissolve it, or...) How about making some new text effects that play like
arcade attract screen text, take a look at arcade game attract screens and how
the text is presented, whipping in character by character, chrome shimmer,
etc.

I hate taking surveys,. always limiting. Here's an option the survey didn't
have - How do you distribute your presentation: Web and TV (think digital
signage or text overlay)

------
seidlitz
An integration with a searchable library of slides and snippets that will
allow simple reuse of previously created content. The key is how this library
is organized by the type of content and version.

------
seidlitz
Slide parametrization ie variables with product/customer names etc.

------
chrisked
Convenient collaboration features within a team. Version History. No manual
update or disconnect of tabular data.

